# I wonder how often this happens...



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

As I was scanning my grocery bags (whole foods) preparing for my deliveries I realized how easy it would be to steal one. Simply take a bag that isn't assigned to your route and put it in your cart . After the last legit bag you scanned is the ideal time, right before heading out. 
To be clear. I haven't done this nor do I intend to do it. However, I'm sure I'm not the only one who figured this out....just wondering how often it actually happens.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> As I was scanning my grocery bags (whole foods) preparing for my deliveries I realized how easy it would be to steal one. Simply take a bag that isn't assigned to your route and put it in your cart . After the last legit bag you scanned is the ideal time, right before heading out.
> To be clear. I haven't done this nor do I intend to do it. However, I'm sure I'm not the only one who figured this out....just wondering how often it actually happens.


Yeah, because they absolutely don't have cameras every place you pickup at.
And, no, they have absolutely no way of knowing who you are based on the bags you not only picked up but also scanned...with your account attached to it...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, I'm sure they spend hours going over video to find out where that one bag went. And of course there would be no scan of any other bag other than the legit ones I took out.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

not worth it for a small amount of groceries


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> As I was scanning my grocery bags (whole foods) preparing for my deliveries I realized how easy it would be to steal one. Simply take a bag that isn't assigned to your route and put it in your cart . After the last legit bag you scanned is the ideal time, right before heading out.
> To be clear. I haven't done this nor do I intend to do it. However, I'm sure I'm not the only one who figured this out....just wondering how often it actually happens.


The Jury will deliver your verdict in 30 seconds after viewing you on the store camera recordings.

You can eat for free for 3-6 months !



kdyrpr said:


> Yeah, I'm sure they spend hours going over video to find out where that one bag went. And of course there would be no scan of any other bag other than the legit ones I took out.


Someone will see you.
After it happens more than once.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> As I was scanning my grocery bags (whole foods) preparing for my deliveries I realized how easy it would be to steal one. Simply take a bag that isn't assigned to your route and put it in your cart . After the last legit bag you scanned is the ideal time, right before heading out.
> To be clear. I haven't done this nor do I intend to do it. However, I'm sure I'm not the only one who figured this out....just wondering how often it actually happens.


Amazon Delievery service in general is extremely easy to steal from.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> The Jury will deliver your verdict in 30 seconds after viewing you on the store camera recordings.
> 
> You can eat for free for 3-6 months !
> 
> ...


This week I had a pax I picked up during the day, and I thought he looked like a criminal. I almost laughed to myself when I saw I was dropping him off at the correctional facility. So technically I was right; he was a criminal on work release.

He said they have cable in it, so it really doesn't sound so bad with the meals, the housing, the food and the medical care.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> This week I had a pax I picked up during the day, and I thought he looked like a criminal. I almost laughed to myself when I saw I was dropping him off at the correctional facility. So technically I was right; he was a criminal on work release.
> 
> He said they have cable in it, so it really doesn't sound so bad with the meals, the housing, the food and the medical care.


Its my RETIREMENT PLAN !


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Its my RETIREMENT PLAN !


Mine, too. It's not the worst option. &#128512;


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

John McYeet said:


> Amazon Delievery service in general is extremely easy to steal from.


I hope you are joking.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Invisible said:


> He said they have cable in it, so it really doesn't sound so bad with the meals, the housing, the food and the medical care.


A gilded cage is still a cage. Fairly certain that guy would have told you something similar had you mentioned as he exited your vehicle "you have cable, medical care, food and housing so jail doesn't sound so bad." &#129315;


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

you steal a bag and it's grannie's Depends, stool softener and cough medicine, not food like you hoped 😂


----------

